# how is Innobuzz Knowledge Solutions - New Delhi



## ashishstillthere (Jan 11, 2010)

*hey guy i wana do some short and basic level ethical hacking course from delhi ...on surfing the net i came across this institution who is charging 10 k for 50 hr training...what do you think about it
*www.innobuzz.in/
or else plz suggest me similar kind of institute who are providing the same in delhi*


----------



## devgujar (Mar 15, 2010)

"Innobuzz technologies" is good istitute for learning basic level of ethical hacking .
They also has had conducted workshop for ethical hacking training at IIT B'bay durring Techfest 2010.
but i must mention here that certification offered by them will be local and not globaly accepted.
check Ec-council's website for global certification.

I just done CEH from Ec-council.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Mar 15, 2010)

can you guide me about minimum qualification and way to do it from where you have done it


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 15, 2010)

@devgujar How much does CEH Costs?? Can you please tell me the process. I saw the EC-Council's website. But getting info from an experienced person would be better. And also can you tell me a good institute in Kolkata(If possible)??

@ashishstillthere Even I was thinking of Innobuzz Solutions for their Ethical Hacking Course. But was not sure what to do as I've to opt for Distant Learning coz they have no centre in Kolkata.


----------

